# Another Dumb Idea for a "Study Bible"



## Fly Caster (May 13, 2009)

Welcome To The American Patriot's Bible

Anyone else seen this one? I glanced through a copy at Barnes & Noble. It's every bit as bad as it looks.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 13, 2009)

Yeah that looks great


----------



## E Nomine (May 13, 2009)

_Within its pages, readers will find a special section dedicated to the pursuit of equal rights which includes figures such as Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. and President Barack Obama as one of the many introspective historic articles featured in the title._


----------



## smhbbag (May 13, 2009)

I am at a total loss for words.

And, given what I would say, that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 13, 2009)

E Nomine said:


> _Within its pages, readers will find a special section dedicated to the pursuit of equal rights which includes figures such as Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. and President Barack Obama as one of the many introspective historic articles featured in the title._



If that's patriotism, I don't want it.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 13, 2009)

Next up: The Canadian Application Bible.

Just wait, someone will publish it.


----------



## ubermadchen (May 13, 2009)

Gag me with a spoon.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 13, 2009)

Pure skubalon.

Should we as Christians give due honor to our perspective nations? Yes. Should we worship the state? Absolutely not!

The Scriptures are primarily about Christ, not the United States of America. As a matter of fact I challenge anyone to even find a Scripture pertaining particularly to the USA.


----------



## Matthias (May 13, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> Gag me with a spoon.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 13, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Should we as Christians give due honor to our perspective nations? Yes. Should we worship the state? Absolutely not!



Amen.

I heard someone say once, The founders of our nation were _patriots_ who loved their country - not _nationalists _who loved their government.


----------



## ADKing (May 13, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> As a matter of fact I challenge anyone to even find a Scripture pertaining particularly to the USA.



How about Psalm 9.17 "The wicked shall be turned into hell, and all the nations that forget God."


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 13, 2009)

ADKing said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact I challenge anyone to even find a Scripture pertaining particularly to the USA.
> ...



Good one. 

But it pertains to all nations not *particularly* to the USA as some American Churchianity folks would seem to think the whole Bible belongs to only the US. I mean, after all we're "God's Country" right?


----------



## Fly Caster (May 13, 2009)

I hate to drag the thoughts of someone as irritating as Greg Boyd in here, but he gives several direct quotes from this 'bible' that show just how bad it is. Just skip over Greg's thoughts.

The Patriot’s Bible — Really? Blog Greg Boyd (Christus Victor Ministries)


----------



## Knoxienne (May 13, 2009)

I've grown so weary of study bibles over the years - this is just one example of the insanity they've been associated with for a long time. 

I use our Reformation Study Bibles as a reference, because I do respect modern reformed scholars' commentary, but as a personal bible, all I want is an old fashioned black leather Bible with HOLY BIBLE on the front with nothing inside but the Word of God and a concordance and maybe maps in it. I can always look up Matthew Henry, John Gill or Charles Hodge if I want to understand a passage. 

I'm not against commentary - just the whole study bible craze. 

I heard once that there were never "study" bibles before C.I. Scofield.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 13, 2009)

Let me guess, it has the Nearly Inspired Version text, right?


----------



## Peairtach (May 13, 2009)

Actually the Bible's all about Great Britain and her glorious Empire.
We were once Top Nation, you know

I want my British Patriot's Bible

Let's not bother with a Kingdom (of God/Heaven) Bible. 

Christ's Glorious Kingdom isn't in the process of swallowing up all the nations and their self-centred pretensions


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 13, 2009)

> The American Patriot's Bible intersects the teachings of the Bible with the history of the Unites States while applying it to today's culture. Beautiful full-color insert pages spotlight America's greatest thinkers, leaders, and events that present the rich heritage and future of our great nation.




Wow


----------



## E Nomine (May 13, 2009)

Bookmeister said:


> Let me guess, it has the Nearly Inspired Version text, right?



It's NKJV.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 13, 2009)

E Nomine said:


> Bookmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess, it has the Nearly Inspired Version text, right?
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> I heard once that there were never "study" bibles before C.I. Scofield.



What about the Geneva Bible of 1560(+)? Don't contributions by Bullinger, Bale, John Calvin, John Foxe, John Knox, Thomas Sampson, and William Whittingham et. al. count as making it a "study Bible" predating Scofield?


----------



## Knoxienne (May 13, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > I heard once that there were never "study" bibles before C.I. Scofield.
> ...



 true.


----------



## tellville (May 13, 2009)

Reluctantly Reforming said:


> Next up: The Canadian Application Bible.
> 
> Just wait, someone will publish it.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2009)

Nah! Don't you listen to the news? _*Canuks*_ don't believe in God or the Bible. They are *all* socialists and they have taken God *oat* of daily living. I suspect that they think that belief in God has exceeded its _*expiry date*_ like some old _*back bacon*._ Maybe they feel that theism is about as necessary as a _*tuque*_ or _*bunny hug*_ on the one warm week of the summer. _*Beauty eh*_?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 13, 2009)

That's such a horrendous concept that I almost want one.

-----Added 5/13/2009 at 07:49:56 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> Nah! Don't you listen to the news? _*Canuks*_ don't believe in God or the Bible. They are *all* socialists and they have taken God *oat* of daily living. I suspect that they think that belief in God has exceeded its _*expiry date*_ like some old _*back bacon*._ Maybe they feel that theism is about as necessary as a _*tuque*_ or _*bunny hug*_ on the one warm week of the summer. _*Beauty eh*_?



_This_ is the face of atheistic socialism.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 14, 2009)

They should come out with a Lone Star State Bible. That would sell.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 14, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> They should come out with a Lone Star State Bible. That would sell.



Or a Left Coast Devotional Bible


----------



## Bad Organist (May 14, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Nah! Don't you listen to the news? _*Canuks*_ don't believe in God or the Bible. They are *all* socialists and they have taken God *oat* of daily living. I suspect that they think that belief in God has exceeded its _*expiry date*_ like some old _*back bacon*._ Maybe they feel that theism is about as necessary as a _*tuque*_ or _*bunny hug*_ on the one warm week of the summer. _*Beauty eh*_?



Hi,

I am up here in Canada (Toronto), and can say that for the most part you are correct. Christianity, of the evangelical type is a relatively small group. Church going, while higher than in Western Europe, is less than half of what it is in the US. There are many nominal Roman Catholics, and increasing numbers of Muslims, Buddhists, etc. In general the tone of society is secularism.

Maybe everyone on this list can add revival in Canada to their prayer list.

Arie V
FC of Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------

